# I can't believe I'm asking this!



## anonymom (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello everyone, first of all thank you for taking the time to read my post/question.

Me and my husband have a pretty good sex life, we have it almost every day. Recently my husband asked me if he could watch while I masturbate, and I didn't mind trying this. Well I tried to and I just couldn't cum! He's been asking me to try again but I'm afraid that the same thing will happen.

Has this happened to anyone else? I've watched/helped him before, with no problems (he came). It's just not working for me, it seems. Any advice?


----------



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

A little stage freight maybe! 

if I may make a suggestion. Why not try a vibrator when you do it for him.

I know it drives me crazy when my wife does it.

You can get one of those little finger vibrators. Give it a try for him.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

maybe you could watch porn while you do it? would that insult him?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

One time my husband and I were having a bet, both of us would masturbate and see who came first. So both of us were masturbating together, he lost. 

Sometimes I have my period, I am bad, I get him horny by giving him BJs, but I can't make him come, so he has to masturbate in front of me later, it is interesting to watch him masturbate, you can imagine my big naughty smile. 

And sometimes my husband asks me to masturbate in front of him, I just pretend he is not there, think of my own pictures and then come, it is arousing for him,

Anyway, men are sick bastards. 

How about us?


----------



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> One time my husband and I were having a bet, both of us would masturbate and see who came first. So both of us were masturbating together, he lost.
> 
> Sometimes I have my period, I am bad, I get him horny by giving him BJs, but I can't make him come, so he has to masturbate in front of me later, it is interesting to watch him masturbate, you can imagine my big naughty smile.
> 
> ...


I hope you at least let him cum on your chest.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

avalon22 said:


> I hope you at least let him cum on your chest.


He always shoots on my chest!

He only gets to come inside of me a few times a month. You bet he enjoys those days. 

We don't use condoms. Don't like it. So far so good!


----------



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> He always shoots on my chest!
> 
> He only gets to come inside of me a few times a month. You bet he enjoys those days.
> 
> We don't use condoms. Don't like it. So far so good!


You are a good woman then! :smthumbup: Keep up the good work


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

avalon22 said:


> You are a good woman then! :smthumbup: Keep up the good work


I am a sex goddess. Do you know that?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I am a sex goddess. Do you know that?


dont worry greenpearl, all of us here know about ur prowess!ahahahhaa:smthumbup:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> dont worry greenpearl, all of us here know about ur prowess!ahahahhaa:smthumbup:




Just learned a new word from you!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I love to watch my wife masturbate with a vibrator or her hands. To me that is just sexy as Hell.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> dont worry greenpearl, all of us here know about ur prowess!ahahahhaa:smthumbup:


:rofl:She just mentioned she can't make her hubby cum by giving him bj....hehehe... caught you greenpearl!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

DanF said:


> I love to watch my wife masturbate with a vibrator or her hands. To me that is just sexy as Hell.


i cant understand it, but wifey's shy to masturbate in front of me...


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

malmale said:


> i cant understand it, but wifey's shy to masturbate in front of me...


It took a while.
It started when I got a small dildo shaped vibrator and I used it on her during foreplay, oral and while having intercourse. Immediately, she liked it because it made her orgasms so much stronger. That evolved into, "move it here", "rub it around", etc, until she began to take it from me and hold it on her "sweet spots" wherever they happened to be at the time. Now she usually controls the vibrator from the start when we make love.
From there it was easy to say, "I want to watch you do it" for a few seconds at the start to, "I just want to watch you get yourself off".
She doesn't do it for me every time I ask and sometimes she'll do it without my asking. It depends on how she is feeling about a little self gratification.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> :rofl:She just mentioned she can't make her hubby cum by giving him bj....hehehe... caught you greenpearl!


I am sweating!

Hey hey hey, he gets to have sex four or five times a week, I suck him really dry! It is not easy, you know!

But I have never been able to make him come orally, I am lazy, giving him my puxxx is much easier!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I am sweating!
> 
> Hey hey hey, he gets to have sex four or five times a week, I suck him really dry! It is not easy, you know!
> 
> But I have never been able to make him come orally, I am lazy, giving him my puxxx is much easier!


dont think ur hubby's complaining with that...


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Greenpearl:

You're a sex goddess?

What a coincidence because I'm God's gift to women, I have always figured.


----------



## anonymom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone! Hopefully one of then will work.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

anonymom said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone! Hopefully one of then will work.


Keep the lights low, and make it so you can't make eye contact if that distracts you.

Some steamy music on.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I made this thing for my wife that works pretty good for a variation. Its a mailbox on a kind of short legged stand. about the height of the old style tv stands. I bonded three clean quart paint can lids to the top in an evenly spaced row and the total height is just enough for her to stand over it with eight or ten inches space. I painted it a bright white and it is usually in the corner of the room with small plants sitting on the paint can lids. At other times its in the center of the room with one of these suction based dildos adhered to one of the lids and my sexy wife will give me a very very sexy show as she enjoys herself. I don't worry about her being shy because after a minute or so fhe kind of forgets where shes even at.
Proof that she likes a big one once in awhile...when she was done one time she stood away from it and couldnt believe how much was running down her leg. It's a bit more than just masturbating but I bet you'd get off for him.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

all i can say is.... WOW!!!


----------

